# In dire need of a hopper for a 95' Schwarze 347



## willwynne (Nov 20, 2004)

I am looking for a used, good condition hopper to replace my rusted out hopper on my 347I sweeper. I can not see paying $10,000 for a new one on such an old truck. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Will


----------

